

Show HN: Domain Name Trends – view trends in .com registrations over time - matt1
http://www.leandomainsearch.com/trends/explore?q=3d+print

======
matt1
Hey guys,

About a year ago I launched Lean Domain Search on HackerNews [1]. For most of
its existence it has focused on helping folks find available domain names for
their websites. This new tool is an extension of that: it enables you to view
.com domain name registrations for any topic over time.

The link I submitted here takes you straight to the search results for "3d
print", though you can perform your own search using the field at the top of
the page. The examples listed at the top of the page some of the more
interesting (and often perplexing) trends that I've found.

I'd love to get your feedback. It's a new tool so if you run into any snags
just let me know and I'll check it out. Thanks!

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3470977>

~~~
scoot
I like the idea, and if you have topics for which you think trends might exist
it's a useful too to validate that, but the "Hot Trends" report doesn't show
trends, as there's no time function, it's just a snapshot of popular topics on
a particular day, easily skewed by one person bulk-registering a bunch of
related domains.

Perhaps more interesting would be something that extracts trends from time-
series data.

~~~
matt1
Hey, appreciate the feedback. Originally I had planned on launching this tool
without the hot topics features but had some free time this weekend so I
implemented a quick v1.

Long term there's a lot more I want to do with it including showing hot trends
by week and by month which will be more interesting than the by day trends.

------
JeremyKolb
I like this idea, but when I opened it, it wasn't at all what I expected.

What I wanted to see was a visualization of all trends, showing what was
popular when. This would let us see the overall trends of the internet, but
displaying this Google Trends style doesn't really provide anything that
interests me.

It kind of highlights the problem a lot of people have with data currently.
This does a great job of displaying data, but it doesn't interpret the data. I
wanted something that would tell me what's important instead of relying on me
to figure that out. What can I say, I am like most people: lazy.

~~~
matt1
Hey Jeremy, appreciate the feedback. The hot domain trend reports are my first
hack helping visitors identify trends so that they don't have to think of them
on their own. The current version is fairly simple [1], but eventually it will
contain a lot more clear-cut domain name intelligence.

[1] <http://www.leandomainsearch.com/trends/reports/2013/1/27>

------
highace
I remember when you launched. How are things going? Is this a full time
endeavour?

------
ErikRogneby
pretty slick.

here is a recent hockey-stick:
<http://www.leandomainsearch.com/trends/explore?q=webrtc>

~~~
scoot
Not so much a hockey-stick as a spike, and most likely one domainer bulk
registering a bunch of related domains.

